# The date for the April 2012 PE exam



## Nan791 (Apr 9, 2012)

Friday the 13th........ Like I wasn't nervous enough already


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 9, 2012)

You know that when exams take place on Friday the 13th, you only have 7 hours to finish it instead of 8.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 9, 2012)

What if the proctors all had on hockey masks?


----------



## kenny911 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm viewing this as a positive


----------

